# Games Class or Novice Obedience



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would probably recommend going with the games class first and then moving on to the novice class. But every school is different so it's hard to say without knowing how the classes are really set up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What are the descriptions of the classes? 

Is "games" another term for rally?

Novice classes sometimes are set up so you are training all of the exercises. The sooner you start teaching fronts, heel position, stands, etc... the better for building a solid foundation. Maturity isn't necessarily an issue since you can expect to repeat the class or go on to practice classes for another year as your dog completely matures before you go into any competition.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not sure of the types of games played, but the description on the website goes like this:

*Games Class* 
Designed for puppy class graduates, the games class offers the opportunity for young dogs to refine their obedience behaviors. The classes are game-based and fun for owners and dogs alike! 

I have taken some of my Irish setters to CD years ago and my Papillon has her CGC. My husband doesn't really want Amber in any competition so I think Obedience is out, unless I can change his mind. My goal is to have a pet that has basic manners, can walk on a leash and greet others without going ballistic. He might let me take her through Novice later when she is "mature". Trust me, when I have a treat in hand she will do a quick sit or a drop to a down. I can usually get her to focus, but I agree that takes continuous talking/baiting. I guess I feel that she is ready to move forward, but I am not a trainer so we will probably go with the Games class first. :wavey:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Training is never really a waste of time.

I'd do the games class. Good idea to work on basic obedience "life" skills. I find "life skills" more useful for most people than what they'll teach you in a Novice Obedience class. There are some key differences. For example:

Novice Recall = leave dog, walk X feet, turn and face dog, call dog. That's not a very real world situation. In a pet class, you're more likely to learn things like "call the dog away from a fun pile of toys" or call the dog through cheeseballs scattered on the floor. In other words, recalls away from distractions .... very much a real-life skill.

At least that's how I do the games classes I teach. ;-)


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

@Flying Quizini (Stephanie)

Thanks for your response! Good food for thought and you are right....training is never a waste of time. Your games are a real 'life skills' lesson. I see that you are in So Cal. Wish you were in Tehachapi :wavey:. P.S. I have never seen as many titles on a dog as your dog has behind his name.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been out of obedience a good number of years. What exactly is 'games class'? When I taught obedience I ended every lesson with a game. Most often it was doggie baseball, which was the highlight of the lesson for the people. They loved it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What... is doggie baseball? (I_I)

*is fascinated by mental images*


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I think starting Novice Obedience at 6 month old makes perfect sense.
i plan on doing that with my now 14 week old. 

It's hard to believe but he already has a 1 minute sit stay and I can leave the room and even throw toys in front of him. I've done the same with his down stay and he's good for 1 minute. While it sounds great, it's not in a class situation yet which you need to proof with distractions etc.

I say go for the Novice class.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Doggie baseball is fun. You set up 1st, 2nd and 3rd base. Each person has to take their dog to each base and perform a practice skill. They have to do it for the length of time it takes the others in the class watching to sing 'How much is that doggie in the window'. So 1st base might be a sit stay, second base might be a down stay and third might be going from sit to down to sit to down. To get from base to base you have to have your dog heeling. Oh, and it is timed. Best time to complete all the bases and get back to home base wins. If your dog get out of heel position when going from one base to the next, they have to go back to the base and begin again. One thing I found is people really went home and practiced, knowing they'd be playing the game. They'd come to class talking about how they'd practiced and that they'd win doggie baseball this week. The winner won a new dog toy for their dog.


----------



## softballmom (Sep 6, 2011)

Doggie baseball sounds like a blast! I can see why people practiced at home-what a great idea!


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

We have a Games class at our obedience school and one of the games we love to play is Musical chairs. The chairs are set in the middle of the room then we have a border that dogs and owners can't cross while walking around the chairs ( about 6 feet distance) then when the music stops the dogs are being put in a sit stay and then the owners run to the chairs (dogs are on the outside of the border) we count 5 Sec and if a dog gets up the owner has to get out of the chair and the other person that would have been out can get into the opened up chair. It's a hoot since sometimes several dogs can get up and people have to get out of the chairs. The dogs have a blast because the people do too and it gets a little compatative specialy if the trainers dog is in the bunch also


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

Also I have a 7 month old male Golden that I want to take through intermediate obedience class when it starts end of the month. He went through puppy/beginner obedience class with other pups. The same class is also offered for older dogs too. So I think he is ready for it. 
Yes he still likes to jump up but that is a puppy desease that Bogart had also years ago. But he does well with walking on the leash. 
Not sure if we ever get into competion, I want to get him into RallyO we have some great drop in classes for novice and advanced dogs here.
We have time and Cooper has to mature a bit.
I will take him through CGC since Bogart did that also but for that he still needs some more time under his belt.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm hoping that my husband will take her to the Games Class. Amber did not pass her AKC STAR puppy as she got excited when approached by a stranger to be petted and when my husband handed off to a stranger. She did not bark or jump, just wagged and pulled the lead a little. The trainer did not practice these two events at all during classes. My husband is bummed and does not want to continue. I want to take her to Novice Obedience, but the trainer said at around the one year old mark. Ugggg.......:wavey:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Sometimes your dog is simply not mature enough for the demands of the next class. With Tucker, even though he passed his beginners class, he simply was not ready for the next level, primarily due to a lack of focus. Much better not to rush to the next level and take the games class in my eyes. They change so quickly when they are little, it won't be long until she is ready for the next class. Better to wait have her a bit more mature. Probably will mean less frustration on your end. Although now I like having one over the top nut case in our class (as long as it isn't us!) as It is a good distraction for working with Tucker.


----------

